# Hot Japanese BBW - Misaki



## one_bruddah (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh my...












Mikey likes!


----------



## Clankman (Feb 21, 2010)

She's Amazing! Do you have anymore of her?


----------



## LordSheogorath (Feb 21, 2010)

:O This is pretty flippin' awesome! Her thighs are amazing!


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW! Misaki has some very sexy & powerful butt cheeks & flabby arms.:eat2:


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 21, 2010)

:wubu: wow. Moar?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 23, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaayyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm.

She is hot as the sun! Whoo!


----------



## lust4bbbws (Aug 12, 2010)

*MOre,please.*


----------



## And c (Aug 14, 2010)

now that is a nice ass :bow:


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Asians don't really do it for me...unlike 90% of the male population, apparently. All my friend go crazy for Asians, I don't get it *shrug*.


----------



## MasterMike (Aug 20, 2010)

Misaki is smokin' hot and sexy! She has an adorable face, gorgeous eyes and one big round booty! As a guy who loves both BBWs and Asian women of all sizes, she's the best of both worlds. MORE PHOTOS OF HER, PLEASE!


----------



## watts63 (Aug 29, 2010)

:bow: I am not worthy :bow:.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> Asians don't really do it for me...unlike 90% of the male population, apparently. All my friend go crazy for Asians, I don't get it *shrug*.



I'm normally with you on that one, but this one is VERY pretty


----------



## furious styles (Sep 1, 2010)

i can't get turned on by faceless women, it's too much like decapitation porn


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> Asians don't really do it for me...unlike 90% of the male population, apparently. All my friend go crazy for Asians, I don't get it *shrug*.



All your friends? It's because of stupid stereotypes and exoticism of a small minority group in this country. Any man that chooses a woman based on a racial stereotype is not worthy of anything. It's the same kind of racist concept that labels a certain minority group of women as 'masculine and ugly'.."oh you are so hot for a ____ girl".


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 9, 2010)

chobski said:


> Could just be that they have a thing for asians...



I know a white girl who only dates black men, everyone has a preference and some go to the extreme on it.

Its not racism, its a choice.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 9, 2010)

You know we keep that white girl / Christina Aguilera / My jewelry too loud, baby girl I can't hear ya


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

Japanese lady + soft, fat, sexy curves! what a combo!!


----------

